# couple questions



## 0din (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi im new to owning fish but defiantly not pets and care, i am a reptile expert and own alot of reptiles. i want a saltwater tank with some different kinds of fish. I went to petsmart the other day and almost everyone of their fish are grey or gold and boring. I work at a different pet store and i have browsed through our wholesaler book and i know theres some cool fish out there. I was thinking of getting a shrimp, a seahorse, a puffer, and a gravel eater. The gravel eater, i have no clue of the name, i saw it at a fish store the other day, it was eating the gravel and then dropping it through its gills or neck idk. I dont know what compatible with each other so thats why i came here. I just want a aquarium with really neat looking creatures. Any ideas?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

a seahorse is definatley a nono for a begginer in sw. and also you have to decide f your willing to put alotof money in it, like my 29 gallon in gonna end up being 1000 bucks in total, and i wish i could have got a bigger tank


----------



## 0din (Jan 12, 2008)

money isnt really a problem for my, i have nothing to spend the money on and i have a bunch
and thats fine if no seahorse. and i think i might try to make a tiny reef. im going to get around a 40+ gallon tank


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

0din, I would suggest learning the basics of fishkeeping first.
You sound pretty eager to get into it, but at the same time, completely new to all this . If you look at the top of the forum category, there are a few stickies that should "generally" answer the most basics aspects. Along with that, there are multiple books, such as the conscientious marine aquarist (?), and sites like WetWebMedia, that have an amazing amount of topics. Since your starting with a freshwater, and a saltwater, I would suggest going with the freshwater side first, then switching over after you've had a general amount of time to get used to fishkeeping.

Starting with at least a 30g would be best, higher is always better. No seahorses, and the only puffers you could keep would be the Sharpnose, etc. which only reach a size of only around 3 inches. They would be good as a "loner" in a seperate 30g. If you want a "reef" I would go along the lines of the 30g, or a 55, starting out with simple soft corals like mushrooms, zoanthids, xenia, anthellia, etc. Working up from FOWLR to a "reef" would probably help out... Looking over LiveAquaria and getting a general plan would also help us suggest a good route to begin with..

HTH


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

First you need to read, read, and read some more as well as tons of research in saltwater aquaria keeping before you even try to attempt to start a SW tank. It will give an idea of exactly what you want to do as far as livestock is concerned. Definitely read up on SW fishes and their compatibilities with other fishes, their requirements, aggressiveness, etc ...

One thing though - do not even think about tangs or triggers in tanks smaller than 125 gallons. Good luck.


----------

